# I don't watch, listen to or read the news anymore... here's why...



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't watch the news. I don't even have a television. I don't spend hours going over the latest news/outrages/spin/whatever on the internet.

Here's why.

After years of being a "news junkie", after letting myself get all worked up over everything all the time, it finally dawned on me what a collosal waste of time, effort and mental energy it was.

Why?

It's all lies. 

It's all spin. 

Nobody tells the truth. 

NOBODY.

Several years ago, I said "to hell with it" and tuned out. Instead of all that time and mental energy I wasted trying to figure "what" "they" were doing next, I started taking care of my OWN stuff. 

Mexican's coming over the border? I can't stop that. President being an idiot, a traitor, whatever? I can't stop that. If I can't stop it, then instead of wasting my time on it I am going to work on things I CAN do something about... like take care of my family, my preps and my local situation. 

I'm sure most of you will think I am irresponsible or even an idiot, but to be frank I am not an "All-Hat, No Cattle" prepper, and a large part of the reason for that is I don't waste a lot of time bashing my head against the wall over things I can do nothing about. 

Nobody who CAN make a difference cares one damned bit about my opinion, and frankly, nobody that can make a difference probably cares one bit about yours either. Y'all know what is right, and what you have got to do, and y'all know what you are prepared to do, no matter what anybody else says and does. You are going to take care of your own selves and families no matter what, right? Well... if that's the case, then to heck with it, I say work on what's you and yours and to heck with paying attention to people who won't even listen to us anyway. 

I say let's put our own houses in order, cause the devil's gonna take the hindmost.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, there is nothing but lies, spins and deceptions offered by the media.

So, why do I spend so much time filtering through the garbage? In an attempt to figure out how much more time we have before things go bad for us.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> Yes, there is nothing but lies, spins and deceptions offered by the media.
> 
> So, why do I spend so much time filtering through the garbage? In an attempt to figure out how much more time we have before things go bad for us.


Does what you learn help you be more prepared? Are you more liable to say "oh, things don't sound so bad right now so I will put off my preps for a while?"

I will bet you would NEVER think anything like that. So it comes back to this... if you are doing everything you can now to prep and be ready, then what difference does it make when it hits? You are doing everything that you can to be ready, already.

If not, then I suggest a re-evaluation of priorities might be in order. I am betting you are, though... I think it's even a very safe bet... so it comes back to nothing more than wasted time IMHO.

It will come when it will come, or it will not. One or the other. Just my take on it, your mileage may vary.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Actually Salt, you should be commended for being able to successfully tune out. An old boss of mine, told me some 35 years ago -- "worry only about those things for which you have control over". I always tried to follow that advice. 

I do admit though, that I am somewhat of a news junkie with regard to the POS commie President we have. Every day I am shaking my head at what he does and gets away with. I tune in every day just hoping he has FINALLY committed an act SO outrageous, that even the Democraps will want him forced out. I, and hopefully the country, can suffer a fool (Joe Biden) for the next two years -- but this Obama guy (and really it is Valerie Jarrett who is calling the shots) has to be stopped.

I don't think I let it bother me anymore, because honestly nothing surprises me. Most of my worry is about getting old(er) and its impact on my SHTF options. I am doing a great job on getting armed. I have all the weapons that I want or need, with the exception of a good varmint gun, but that is going to be my Christmas present. I am a good shot - not great, I am not going to win any shooting contests, but I consider myself to at least be in the top 10% of shooters. What I am falling behind on is all the other prepping stuff. There is SO MUCH to consider and plan for. That is reason #1 that I joined this forum -- you guys have tons of advice and you certainly keep up the interest. And I am learning a heck of a lot here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, it does.

For example, what if I read that the U.S. government intended on striking Iran? Knowing that Hezbollah has had sleeper cells in this country for years, I would make sure all tanks were filled, would stock up a little more and would be more alert.

That is one example.

Having no information is no problem when nothing is brewing. I see no value in no information. Yes, I expect my mileage to be different.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt n Pepper,

I really understand your post and greatly appreciate it, hits home with me. I go back and forth being a news junkie then trying to stop for a while then going back. But I also have worked really hard to be responsibly prepared. Like you, we have our farm, Slippy Lodge, that we built to ensure our safety, allow us to practice a more self sustainable lifestyle and over all get away from the nonsense that comes with neighbors breathing down our necks.

I don't belive hardly anything that I see on the news the firs time I see it. I try and research, study and cross reference it. It may take some time but I can't be building stuff or clearing land or shopping for food and ammo or shooting or mylar baggin' ALL the time!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Let me be honest, I am a former newspaper editor. I worked in the business for more than 15 years, I worked also in television and radio news departments. I worked in public relations as well.

It's all crap. It's all spin. Every little bit of it. People will lie to your face, and you have the option of printing their lies or printing nothing.

I was regional media, and I would cover national events when they happened in our region. I would cover presidential visits, political stuff, etc.

I had a US Congressman say to my face, when I asked him if he was worried about a woman who was running against him if he was in any way concerned about the election... "This is off the record, and I will deny it if you say it, but son... it's plain and simple, no person who has a @$*% (the C word) in her pants will ever get elected in this district, even if she isn't a ****. No self-respecting male voter will stand for having a @#$% in office, so no, I am not worried." He was a sponsor of the ERA, and endorsed by many major women's organizations. "On the record," he continued, "she's a quality opponent and I am going to continue to work hard to serve my district, and I will blah blah blah blah blah lie lie lie..."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I hear you SNP,
Me and Mrs Slippy have a certain place on the highway that leads to the county road that leads to the dirt road that leads to our road. That place on the Highway is the the exact location that we begin to "BREATHE" again after making a run to the city. Once we turn on our road and unlock our gate, we breathe even easier. Once we get to the house and everything that exists came first from GOD then from our vision, hard earned money and hard work...we breathe that much easier. 
The world is full of nasty lying idiots, but like Denton points out, I feel better suited for whatever may come down. (Plus I've been know to pour myself a tall glass of various adult beverages on a regular basis!)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I hear you SNP,
> Me and Mrs Slippy have a certain place on the highway that leads to the county road that leads to the dirt road that leads to our road. That place on the Highway is the the exact location that we begin to "BREATHE" again after making a run to the city. Once we turn on our road and unlock our gate, we breathe even easier. Once we get to the house and everything that exists came first from GOD then from our vision, hard earned money and hard work...we breathe that much easier.
> The world is full of nasty lying idiots, but like Denton points out, I feel better suited for whatever may come down. (Plus I've been know to pour myself a tall glass of various adult beverages on a regular basis!)


The only way I will ever dry out is if I stop sifting through the news. Between the lies and propaganda, coupled with bad events around the world, how can anyone dare be sober? :sad:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

We switch between Fox and Glenn Beck. After watching those for a while. Then watching the local news for the weather it's like I'm on another planet.

Just the other day the world came to a complete stop. Nothing else happened, except Ray hit something and some old lady died. Every news outlet, every hour on the hour the same crap. I'm sure numb nuts was at least happy cause the world forgot about his incompetence for a while.

Beer assistant.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Chipper said:


> We switch between Fox and Glenn Beck.


My deepest condolences. I hope some day you can recover from your loss.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

I get all my news info from here and yahoo, and if it gets my attention then ill do more research on it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I try to watch as opposed to tune out. I do not just accept all I hear as truthful. I know most of what I hear is BS. I do try to learn historically how cultures, regions, economic approaches,and so interact from varied sources. It makes for some interesting speculation and I usually end up learning something. I try to compare what I know with what I hear, make an educated guess and see if I am correct. Helps with my prepping plan, retirement plan, and so on.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I dont watch television myself but my wife does. So i catch the odd bit here and there. The absolute driveling garbage they try to pass off as important is simply disgusting. Very little is worth tuning in for. A few things on discovery and history and the odd - i mean very odd show. No i would rather be working on something that improves my quality of life and that of my family and pursing musical excellence.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I try the watch but it makes me mad. I have to mute it or turn it off. Its too much crap. 

Watching the news is like being brainwashed. Cable news anyway. "This is what we want you to think" it makes me mad because I want to think how I want to to think, not what you tell me to think!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I watch a little, not much, I do a bit more of the on line news, still not a lot. It's not so much what they are saying it's what they are not saying. One tell is when a politician gets up and says were not going to do XYZ, you know dang good and well they have considered doing XYZ.

For what ever reason they decided not to or are going to do it sneaky and quiet or have already done it or have plans to do it in the future.


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Does what you learn help you be more prepared? Are you more liable to say "oh, things don't sound so bad right now so I will put off my preps for a while?"
> 
> I will bet you would NEVER think anything like that. So it comes back to this... if you are doing everything you can now to prep and be ready, then what difference does it make when it hits? You are doing everything that you can to be ready, already.
> 
> ...


I check the news daily, making sure I cover all the various "spins" but really looking more at the tone and at what is NOT reported than at what is. I think it is dangerous to become too isolated from the general world even though I feel very disconnected from that world. I can't even carry on a conversation with anyone who actually believes what we see and hear is accurate. We have to treat news like gossip: avoid it but be ready to duck if it seems like you are in its path! Don't believe it but watch the motives of the ones who pass it on.

Survival-wise, I think we really have to keep our own senses sharp and avoid the filtered kind of news as much as possible. Deliberately watch an unusual channel or visit an unusual bookstore once in a while just to remain alert to the variation that exists outside the American media bubble.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Conspiracy theory sites, Spiral out to research claims. The internets has no borders...


----------



## 3forus (Sep 8, 2014)

my own advice, is to prepare how you want and need to without outside interference, As I believe that this method is what's going to keep you and yours alive when the time comes. They want sheep, they cater to sheep, and we here are NOT sheep.


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

I got my 1st real taste of world news on deployment many years ago. What we were watching below decks wasn't even close to what was happening above decks. Watch other news sources from other countries you'll find out just how "spun" US news media has become. You can "pick" the spin you want on the news by selecting either FOX, CNN, or MSNBC. Same news stories but now the topics are picked by "shock or awe". Its a mess... sadly 50% of the republic is no longer a well informed republic. 

Thomas Jefferson: An enlightened citizenry is indispensable for the proper functioning of a republic. Self-government is not possible unless the citizens are educated sufficiently to enable them to exercise oversight. It is therefore imperative that the nation see to it that a suitable education be provided for all its citizens. It should be noted, that when Jefferson speaks of "science," he is often referring to knowledge or learning in general.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

i have altogether stopped watching new channels and reading news paper from last few years....i do go for news channel for like 5 mins while watching my favourite discovery 'type' channels...and i then repent on it..
e.g. few days before a dog of one of our politician went missing...all news channels were reporting it as if its national disaster and india has more than 30 percent population who daily cannot eat full meal...this is the present condition of media..
my say is that the chimps and gorillas on discovery and animal planet channels act more sane than most of our Indian politicians. :lol:
democracy is built on 4 pillars...1. govt/politicians.....2. legal/judiciary.....3.executive...4.media
out of above four....1. politicians have gone nuts
2. executive are corrupted like satans..
3. media...well ape with tail on fire
4. judiciary is the only one sane...if it goes down..then...welcome dictatorship


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

internet is the holy grail for preppers..
we can get sound news ..


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't trust anyone of them explicitly. That being said if Glenn Beck tells me to lock and load I will. IDK all the behind the scenes stuff, but if I did not turn on FOX once a day, I would be in the dark.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Jeep said:


> I don't trust anyone of them explicitly. That being said if Glenn Beck tells me to lock and load I will. IDK all the behind the scenes stuff, but if I did not turn on FOX once a day, I would be in the dark.


If Minnie Mouse or Eric Cartman tell me to lock and load I will. Then again, I am a lock and load sort of guy.

I don't believe any of those people have an ounce of credibility, they sold their integrity to be famous. Your milage may vary.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I have no intention of purposely being ignorant of what is happening around me and in the World. Is it easy? Not really. You may have to go to a number of sources and you may have to filter out allot of spin and bs, but if you don't try to know what is going on then those in power can do whatever they want without worrying about repercussions. I watch Fox news, and read The Blaze (Glenn Beck), Drudge report, and some European English Papers. As for those who try to shoot down Fox News I would like to point out that the Administration HATES Fox News, so IMO they are doing something right. Going through life ignorant is not the way to go.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

OC40 said:


> Thomas Jefferson: An enlightened citizenry is indispensable for the proper functioning of a republic. Self-government is not possible unless the citizens are educated sufficiently to enable them to exercise oversight. It is therefore imperative that the nation see to it that a suitable education be provided for all its citizens.


How far we have fallen.


----------

